# Matte Nail Polish... Oh Yeah or No Way?



## Karren (Mar 9, 2009)

BellaSugar says that matte nail polish might be making a comeback.... , Once the choice of adolescent grunge wannabes, had a brief blip of popularity circa '92. Even Revlon got in on the action, offering a gloss-free red polish that I thought was so cool, so Sassy. Looking back, I now realize it wasn't quite as cool as I thought it was in ninth grade.

Or is it? Yep, gloss-free polish has returned. Man Glaze (big yech on the name) makes gray and black matte polishes that sell for $6.66 each. And KO cosmetics's "flatte" polish ($22) comes in pink, ivory, and black â€” as modeled here by Karen O of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs. There's no question that matte color is trying to make a comeback.

Source - http://www.bellasugar.com/2897348

I personally love a matte finish..


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 9, 2009)

Not for me, I like my nails all shiny!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't mind the look of them but I still think I prefer a shiny finish.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 9, 2009)

Not for me either. I like a little shine.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll give matte nails a try... I could always layer a shiny clear on top if I don't like the matte finish!!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nah...I like 'em shiny as well!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 10, 2009)

I actually really like matte polish...I have a dark grey one that i'm currently obsessed with!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 10, 2009)

no, I think they'd be rough and snag on things, which would make them chip more quickly!


----------



## Roxie (Mar 10, 2009)

no, not for me


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive never even knew/noticed they made this. I would so love to try a shade.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 10, 2009)

i love the matte finish too i like shimmery and shine but not that much i prefer matte.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 10, 2009)

sounds nice, i may try it.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 10, 2009)

Matte looks good if done properly, its tricker to apply than a shiney polish and you have to have a steady hand as any mistakes you make will show, once you make a mistake, you have to start again, no fixing boo boos with this finish!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 10, 2009)

I would totally wear a matte black, or matte grey.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Matte looks good if done properly, its tricker to apply than a shiney polish and you have to have a steady hand as any mistakes you make will show, once you make a mistake, you have to start again, no fixing boo boos with this finish! I agree! Do they sell Zoya nail polish in oz? They make awesome matte's...the only ones ive had streak are the pale shades.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gina, It sure is, I have yet to try them though, I'll have to have a play around next time I'm at the beauty supplier.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I think matte nails look unfinished. lol.


----------



## fawp (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the idea of matte nail polish but I would need a matte top coat to go with it.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 11, 2009)

i love matte nail polish. i think a matte pale natural sort of pink would be amazing!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 11, 2009)

More often than not, when clients choose a matte finish, you're gonna be using a top coat with some sort of shine on them, so it ends up being a glossy matte, looks much nicer!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a no for me. I like my nails with a shiny top coat.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 11, 2009)

I would definitely like to try matte nails... I was thinking I don't like shimmery polish. And then I did my nails and they looked too glossy... So this is something I am so ready to try.

What brands should I be looking out for? Not spending $22 tho...


----------

